# Falling from 4.81 down to 4.77 within ONE MORNING!



## RobertHB (Mar 14, 2016)

I am a new Uber driver in Orange County and completed 60 trips over 3 weeks. My rating went down as low as 4.56 during the first two weeks and thereafter maintained a 4.81 rating overall. I knew my first week was not good at all but then I discovered this forum and managed to follow all the wonderful advice here so my rating gradually went up. 

Right now the only thing bothers me a lot is that I got pings when I was not finished with my current trip. And sometimes I had to make u-turns to pick up the next passenger and some of them had to wait longer than the estimated time appeared in Uber app.

This morning I was just about to drop off a passenger in Westminster and got a ping from 2 minutes away. It took me almost 5 minutes to pick up the passenger due to a u-turn on the way. The passenger was a teenager looking boy with a 4.9 rating but my first impression on his face was not good. I asked his preferred route and he said he would give directions. I kept the GPS on and he messed up the directions and said it was his fault. The estimated duration of the trip was 29 minutes in Google Map and we arrived at his destination 2 minutes earlier. I thought I might get a 3 or 4 rating but after this trip I immediately checked my rating, and it fell to 4.77 -- he must have given a "1"star!!! I was totally shocked and extremely upset. I am not sure if he gave me this 1 star or someone else, but this 1 star definitely means a severe warning to me. 

I hate to accept pings when I haven't finished the current trip yet, but I also concern my acceptance rate. Is there any advice and insight from the great community here? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

you can accept the ping, then cancel it, reason-->too many riders
in this case, your acceptance rate is still perfect, completion rate still more than 25%.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Till you have over 200 rated trips, such fluctuations do occur.


----------



## Fshdaspcl (Jan 12, 2016)

I battled the whole rating thing but I now have 500 trips under my belt. Here my experience.

If you cant pronounce their name there's a good chance you won't be getting a 5 star.

If they are between 25-35 your chances of getting a 5 star are less likely than older or younger riders.

If they don't type a destination in ask them to do so because if they don't you most likely be going on a goose chase that ends up not being a 5 star.

If they make you wait more than 5 minutes and you cancel than you accept their second ping that's always a one star.( Did it once for entertainment purposes never again)

Drive guys named Jim,Frank or Carlos ratings will be fine.

Good Luck


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

My best tip
Be a people person
Talk to them
I was at 4.94 for my first 100 rides
Then they dropped to 4.74 after getting cocky and driving crazy
I am now back up to 4.84

If you have a great personality, they will forgive your mistakes
If they don't give you 5 stars for good driving, they will give it to you for your personality


I have 262 rides this past month since I started
So I have some experience


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RobertHB said:


> I thought I might get a 3 or 4 rating but after this trip I immediately checked my rating, and it fell to 4.77 -- he must have given a "1"star!!!


Odds are it was not him. Uber goes to great lengths to disguise who gives what rating. It was most likely from another rider.


----------



## SugarDaddyUberDriver (Mar 19, 2016)

RobertHB said:


> I am a new Uber driver in Orange County and completed 60 trips over 3 weeks. My rating went down as low as 4.56 during the first two weeks and thereafter maintained a 4.81 rating overall. I knew my first week was not good at all but then I discovered this forum and managed to follow all the wonderful advice here so my rating gradually went up.
> 
> Right now the only thing bothers me a lot is that I got pings when I was not finished with my current trip. And sometimes I had to make u-turns to pick up the next passenger and some of them had to wait longer than the estimated time appeared in Uber app.
> 
> ...


I went from a 4.82 down to 4.74 yesterday. Here is the strange thing though. After Thursday I had 103 rated rides. On Friday I only gave two rides, yet at close of the day, I had 107 rated rides. Now how is that possible?

I would be shocked if the two riders yesterday gave me a low rating. They both were talkative and friendly. There were no GPS errors. In fact, the second passenger navigated for me as she didn't enter an address. Even helped her into and out of the car with her bags.

Can someone explain what might of happened?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SugarDaddyUberDriver said:


> On Friday I only gave two rides, yet at close of the day, I had 107 rated rides. Now how is that possible?


Riders don't have to rate until they call for the next ride. You can receive a rating today for a ride you did two weeks ago.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Odds are it was not him. Uber goes to great lengths to disguise who gives what rating. It was most likely from another rider.


Great lengths? Lol....



SugarDaddyUberDriver said:


> I went from a 4.82 down to 4.74 yesterday. Here is the strange thing though. After Thursday I had 103 rated rides. On Friday I only gave two rides, yet at close of the day, I had 107 rated rides. Now how is that possible?
> 
> I would be shocked if the two riders yesterday gave me a low rating. They both were talkative and friendly. There were no GPS errors. In fact, the second passenger navigated for me as she didn't enter an address. Even helped her into and out of the car with her bags.
> 
> Can someone explain what might of happened?


A lot of times you don't get rated until your rider opens their app again. So let's say you drop Bob off at the bar on Thursday at 8pm.. at 130am he opens his app for a ride home after 14 Jack and Cokes. At this point, the app asks him to rate you, so if he's not paying attention you may get a random rating or not rated at all. If he got into a drunken argument with Ted and is pissed off you may get a 1 just because...

My rated trip count goes up on nights I don't drive all the time, kinda sucks but what can you do. I find hookers and coke leave my riders in a good mood and more likely to give me 5☆


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Riders don't have to rate until they call for the next ride. You can receive a rating today for a ride you did two weeks ago.


I was wondering this very question. I noticed my rating went down from last night an I doubt even get a trip. But I see that my overall trips an rated trips have went down like Sum of the passengers that didn't rate last time are rating now am that's why it went down. I just don't know why I'd get low ratings cause I'm so nice an friendly an I drive safe an I just think young teens give lowest ratings. They never talk an seem to hid in the back seat


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I was wondering this very question. I noticed my rating went down from last night an I doubt even get a trip. But I see that my overall trips an rated trips have went down like Sum of the passengers that didn't rate last time are rating now am that's why it went down. I just don't know why I'd get low ratings cause I'm so nice an friendly an I drive safe an I just think young teens give lowest ratings. They never talk an seem to hid in the back seat


Teens early 20s can be the worst... I am in a fairly new market, I get a lot, I mean a lot of people that are new to Uber. New people always think a 4 is very good and 3 is average.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Teens early 20s can be the worst... I am in a fairly new market, I get a lot, I mean a lot of people that are new to Uber. New people always think a 4 is very good and 3 is average.


If passengers only knew how important 5 stars are too drivers. Idk if they'd care or not but atleast they should knw. Ive had passengers tell me they hardly ever rate there drivers. I told them I think not getting rating is bad to. But we can get deactivated at a low rating. An alot of us do this as are only source of income. I know I do


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> If passengers only knew how important 5 stars are too drivers. Idk if they'd care or not but atleast they should knw. Ive had passengers tell me they hardly ever rate there drivers. I told them I think not getting rating is bad to. But we can get deactivated at a low rating. An alot of us do this as are only source of income. I know I do


Not being rated has no effect, it's a simple mathematical average.... for me it's the new riders that kill me. I got 4 non 5s out of 8 rated trips today. The highest that could be is 4.5. I always mean to work the rating into the conversation but I forget or don't have time. When I get low I make a point of remembering as the get out I just say,..
Okay you're going to be asked to rate me 1-5 .. then I show them on my app and rate them 5and tell them 5 is ride was good no issues and you'd ride with me again. 4 and down means there was an issue. I try to let them know I get deactivated on anything less than 4.6

I hate doing that but so many of my riders think it's a classic 5 star rating system... it's not.

The good news for you is at 60 trips, you get 8-10 5s you'll be back at 4.81.
Once you have 300 rated trips it take 12 5s to move a tenth of a point. I bet I have 4 or 5 low ratings that I earned if that. I was a puker... another was I guy who decided to matsurbate in my back seat, I don't know what the rest of my bad reviews were for. I'm sure some I deserved, some I know I did not. Oh well... got a 3 today, because the GPS wanted to take me a different route then he thought was the shortest. .2 of a mile difference but no intersection. He was offended that I didn't know the best way.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

uberron73 said:


> If passengers only knew how important 5 stars are too drivers. Idk if they'd care or not but atleast they should knw. Ive had passengers tell me they hardly ever rate there drivers. I told them I think not getting rating is bad to. But we can get deactivated at a low rating. An alot of us do this as are only source of income. I know I do


Other than being an effective behavioral modification tool that keeps drivers on their best behavior, rating mean NADA. NOTHING. ZILTCH. 
In four years driving I have yet to hear a single verified story of a Lyft driver ever being deactivated exclusively for the reason of low ratings. 100% of theere are pax/safety/vehicle related reasons. 
I hear stories from PAX about the worst drivers ever who have picked them up and, 3.6 is a number 
thrown around more often then you'd think. 
Lyft can't keep enough drivers on the road to compete with Uber, you think a little thing like low ratings is going to stop them from letting some filthy slob or an 88 year old lady make them money?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Sometimes I receive ratings and tips from passengers a week after not even driving. They don't have to rate you immediately.
When I first started I used to not really be that talkative and I used to make navigation mistakes. My ratings hovered around 4.5-4.6. Ever since I made it a point to be talkative and polite. And of course after driving for some time now my navigation skills have gotten 10 times better just by repetition and now I know my city. I can now look at Uber's GPS directions with a grain of salt and be able to figure things out without blindly following those directions. 

So with that said my rating now is 4.90 with well over a 1300 rides but it doesn't matter if it was 4.90 with 5000 career rides your rating is always based off of your last 500 trips. So none of those 1 stars I received when I was still trying to figure things out are on my record.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I was at the local Lyft office last year, and the driver next to me had come in due to his deactivation.

I overheard he had a 3.7 rating.
As he left without getting reactivated, the Lyft rep robotically uttered, "we wish you the best."

So they do deactivate for low ratings, or used to deactivate.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I was at the local Lyft office last year, and the driver next to me had come in due to his deactivation.
> 
> I overheard he had a 3.7 rating.
> As he left without getting reactivated, the Lyft rep robotically uttered, "we wish you the best."
> ...


I guarantee the driver didn't get deactivated solely due to his low rating; a PAX must have complained or flagged him with a safety issue. At least they had enough common sense not to reactivate his account with an abysmal rating like that.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z z z z z z ZOMBIE


----------

